# localhost ist nicht erreichbar!

## exp-soft

Hallo,

ich hab warscheinlich nur nen kleines Problem, weiss aber nicht woran es liegt.

wenn ich bei laufenden appache in dem browser localhost eingebe dann kommt ne fehlermeldung, gebe ich aber meine IP aderesse ein läuft alles bestens, woran kann das liegen das der localhost nicht anerkennt?

thx 4 help schonmal.

----------

## sokar2000

hast Du 

```
127.0.0.1                fqdn.domain fqdn localhost
```

 in der /etc/hosts eingetragen?

fqdn steht für Deinen hostnamen, domain für für Deine Domain.

----------

## exp-soft

In der Datei steht  127.0.0.1   localhost tux

----------

## sokar2000

Kannst Du den localhost pingen?

----------

## exp-soft

Ja das geht, dann zeigt er mir auch an Ping localhost (127.0.0.1) ....

aber wenn ich im Browser localhost einegebe geht nichts, selbst von ausserhalb ist der Rechner erreichbar oder halt wenn ich auf ihm direkt die Netzwerk Ip eingebe.

----------

## sokar2000

Sehr merkwürdig. Bringt der Apache irgend eine Felhermeldung beim Starten? (auch /var/log/messages und /var/log/apache/* durchsehen) Oder hast Du den Server ans externe Interface gebunden?

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von

```
netstat -a | grep LISTEN
```

.

----------

## exp-soft

Ich weiss nicht ich habe 

tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.4.13.tar.gz -C /opt

dann 

opt/lampp/lampp start

Auf dem Bildschirm kam folgende Mitteilungen:

Starte XAMPP für Linux 1.4.13...

XAMPP: Starte Apache mit SSL...

XAMPP: Starte MySQL...

XAMPP: Starte ProFTPD...

XAMPP gestartet.

netstat bringt folgendes:

tcp 0 0 *:mysql   *:*   LISTEN

tcp 0 0 *:www   *:*   LISTEN

tcp 0 0 *:ftp   *:*   LISTEN

tcp 0 0 *:https   *:*   LISTEN

----------

## sokar2000

 *exp-soft wrote:*   

> tcp 0 0 *:mysql *:* LISTEN 
> 
> tcp 0 0 *:www *:* LISTEN 
> 
> tcp 0 0 *:ftp *:* LISTEN 
> ...

 

Irgendwie fehlt mir http Port. Kommst Du auf den Server https://localhost/ eigentlich drauf? Hats im Apache-Errorlog irgend eine interessante Meldung?

----------

## exp-soft

jo so komme ich rauf, die logs sind leer.

----------

## flash49

Kann es sein, das du für http einen proxy benutzt, für https aber nicht? Wenn ich localhost nicht als Ausnahme in der Proxy-Konfiguration eintrage kann ich ihn auch nicht mit http://localhost/ erreichen.

----------

## exp-soft

ich hab keinen Proxy installiert.

----------

## sokar2000

 *exp-soft wrote:*   

> jo so komme ich rauf, die logs sind leer.

 Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von der xampp-installation. Könntest Du vielleicht die apache2.conf, bzw. httpd.conf (oder wie das File auch immer heisst) Posten?

----------

## exp-soft

http://nopaste.phpfi.com/64179

ist ziemlich groß daher hab ich sie mal da rein gepastet.

----------

## sokar2000

hmmm das sieht gut aus. Kommentier doch mal ServerName aus, und starte den Server neu.

----------

## exp-soft

hab ich, geht leider immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## sokar2000

*amkopfkratz* Du hast geschrieben, dass die Verbindung über die IP-Adresse geht. Was passiert, wenn du im Browser http://127.0.0.1/ eingibst?

----------

## flash49

 *exp-soft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hab keinen Proxy installiert.

 

Ich meine auch nur die Einstellungen deines Browsers. Wenn da der Proxy deines Providers drinsteht, dann versucht der sich selbst zu fragen.

Was sagt denn ein "wget http://localhost/"?

----------

## exp-soft

 *sokar2000 wrote:*   

> *amkopfkratz* Du hast geschrieben, dass die Verbindung über die IP-Adresse geht. Was passiert, wenn du im Browser http://127.0.0.1/ eingibst?

 

Dann geht  es kommischerweise auch  :Confused: 

----------

## sokar2000

Lass mich mal kurz Rekapitulieren:

Browser http://ip.add.re.ss/ - geht

Browser http://127.0.0.1/ - geht

ping localhost - geht

Browser http://localhost/ - geht nicht

Hmmm bist Du sicher, dass Du, wie flash49 bereits gesagt hat, keinen Proxy in Deinen Browser-Einstellungen konfiguriert hast? Es sieht so aus, als ob dein Browser verzweifelt versucht, den Namen localhost auf einem DNS aufzulösen, was nicht funktionieren wird.

Installier Dir mal nen anderen Browser (z.B. links), und probiers aus.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *exp-soft wrote:*   

> In der Datei steht  127.0.0.1   localhost tux

 

Meine hosts sieht so aus:

#schnipp

127.0.0.1       localhost

172.16.1.100    tyne.m1net tyne

#schnapp

----------

## exp-soft

Ok. ich hatte die ganze zeit mit dem Browser links getestet.

hab das Problem gefunden.

und zwar lag es an der Apache + php5 + Mysql + phpmyadmin + ftpserver kombo von xampp

ich hab den rotz mal gelöscht und nochmal so versucht den apache von dem Protagetree zu nehmen, kommischerweise geht das nun alles.

bis auf das nu aber wieder mein php net funzt naja bekomm ich schon hin  :Very Happy: 

thx 4 help trotzdem nochmal.

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du mod_php emerged und in der Datei /etc/conf.d/apache unter OPTIONS -PHP(4|5) stehen?

----------

## exp-soft

Jap, das hatte ich nicht eingestellt gehabt, nun läuft alles bis auf phpmyadmin.

der will nen PW von mir und ich weissnet welches, hab ja noch keins gesetzt für die DB oder für php.

----------

## flash49

 *exp-soft wrote:*   

> Jap, das hatte ich nicht eingestellt gehabt, nun läuft alles bis auf phpmyadmin.
> 
> der will nen PW von mir und ich weissnet welches, hab ja noch keins gesetzt für die DB oder für php.

 

Dann sollte der login als "root" mit leerem password funktionieren. Ich empfehle aber dringend eines zu setzen.

"phpmyadmin" benötigt außerdem Netzwerkzugriff. In /etc/mysql/my.cnf 

```
bind-address    = 127.0.0.1

#bind-address    = 0.0.0.0

port            = 3306

# comment this out to enable networking

#skip-networking

```

----------

## exp-soft

Jap, ist, aber geht trotzdem nicht  :Sad:  der macht auch bei eingabe von user: root Pw:"" nichts und springt sofort wieder zur abfrage hin

----------

## schotter

da musst mal unter /usr/share/(..)/phpmyadmin/(..)/mysql weiß den pfad grad net und hab selber keinen (l)amp drauf, aber da is'n skript, des du am mysql weitergeben musst. mehr nicht.

----------

## exp-soft

Wie meinst du das?

und ich habe kein xampp bzw. lampp mehr drauf hab 

emerge mysql

emerge php mod_php

emerge apache

emerge phpmyadmin

gemacht mehr net und alles funzt nu bis auf das phpmyadmin

----------

## flash49

 *schotter wrote:*   

> da musst mal unter /usr/share/(..)/phpmyadmin/(..)/mysql weiß den pfad grad net und hab selber keinen (l)amp drauf, aber da is'n skript, des du am mysql weitergeben musst. mehr nicht.

 

Stimmt, da war was... *such*

Unter "Using authentication modes" steht hier alles:

http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/docs.php

----------

## exp-soft

Joa, hatte ich auch schon gefunden den link, is jedoch auf englisch und nützt mir somit nichts, da ich nur ganz stark begrenzt Englisch kann, und es daraus net raffe.

----------

## flash49

 *exp-soft wrote:*   

> Joa, hatte ich auch schon gefunden den link, is jedoch auf englisch und nützt mir somit nichts, da ich nur ganz stark begrenzt Englisch kann, und es daraus net raffe.

 

Ok, das macht es natürlich schwiriger. Im Prinzip habe ich hier folgendes geändert (ich hoffe, da ist auch alles):

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

```
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '<generiertes_passwort>';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'cookie';      // Authentication method (

config, http or cookie based)?

```

Edit: <generiertes_passwort> sollte man durch ein beliebiges (Hauptsache es ist ein sicheres) passwort ersetzen. Merken muß man sich das nicht.

----------

## exp-soft

Ok, thx das geht, leider habe ich aber lauft PHPMyAdmin keinerlei berechtigungen irgendetwas zu machen  :Sad:  woran liegt das?

```
#1227 - Access denied. You need the PROCESS privilege for this operation 
```

----------

## flash49

Du solltest eigendlich alle Rechte des eingelogten users haben (als root alle).

Was sagt den phpmyadmin nach dem einloggen? Bei mir sagt er:

 *Quote:*   

> Verbunden mit MySQL 4.0.24 auf localhost als root@localhost

 

Gibt er irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen mit aus. (stehen meist in rot irgendwo)

----------

## exp-soft

Ich hab mal nen Screenshort gemacht wie phpmyadmin derzeit bei mir aussieht.

ggf hilft das ja weiter.

http://whforum.vw-audi-power.de/upload/files1/phpmyadmin.JPG

----------

## flash49

Die Ausgabe läst vermuten, das du keine Rechte hast.

Ich poste mal den Anfang meiner config (weiter unten müßte alles auf default stehen):

```
/**

 * Your phpMyAdmin url

 *

 * Complete the variable below with the full url ie

 *    http://www.your_web.net/path_to_your_phpMyAdmin_directory/

 *

 * It must contain characters that are valid for a URL, and the path is

 * case sensitive on some Web servers, for example Unix-based servers.

 *

 * In most cases you can leave this variable empty, as the correct value

 * will be detected automatically. However, we recommend that you do

 * test to see that the auto-detection code works in your system. A good

 * test is to browse a table, then edit a row and save it.  There will be

 * an error message if phpMyAdmin cannot auto-detect the correct value.

 *

 * If the auto-detection code does work properly, you can set to TRUE the

 * $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] variable below.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = '';

/**

 * Disable the default warning about $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] not being set

 * You should use this if and ONLY if the PmaAbsoluteUri auto-detection

 * works perfectly.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] = FALSE;

/**

 * Disable the default warning that is displayed on the DB Details Structure page if

 * any of the required Tables for the relationfeatures could not be found

 */

$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning']  = FALSE;

/**

 * The 'cookie' auth_type uses blowfish algorithm to encrypt the password. If

 * at least one server configuration uses 'cookie' auth_type, enter here a

 * passphrase that will be used by blowfish.

 */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '-removed-';

/**

 * Server(s) configuration

 */

$i = 0;

// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1].  Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].

// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'cookie';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = '';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = '';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features

                                                    // (see scripts/create_tables.sql)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'phpmyadmin'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

                                                    // Bookmark table

                                                    //   - leave blank for no bookmark support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']      = 'PMA_relation';

                                                    // table to describe the relation between links (see doc)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no relation-links support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']    = 'PMA_table_info';

                                                    // table to describe the display fields

                                                    //   - leave blank for no display fields support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  = 'PMA_table_coords';

                                                    // table to describe the tables position for the PDF schema

                                                    //   - leave blank for no PDF schema support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']     = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

                                                    // table to describe pages of relationpdf

                                                    //   - leave blank if you don't want to use this

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']   = 'PMA_column_info';

                                                    // table to store column information

                                                    //   - leave blank for no column comments/mime types

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']       = 'PMA_history';

                                                    // table to store SQL history

                                                    //   - leave blank for no SQL query history

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check'] = TRUE;        // set to FALSE if you know that your pma_* tables

                                                    // are up to date. This prevents compatibility

                                                    // checks and thereby increases performance.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot']     = TRUE;        // whether to allow root login

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']           // Host authentication order, leave blank to not use

                                     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']           // Host authentication rules, leave blank for defaults

                                     = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot']       = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

```

----------

## exp-soft

http://nopaste.phpfi.com/64303   <---so sieht meine COnfig datei aus!

----------

## flash49

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?
```

"config" ist keine besonders gute Idee, denn da müßte das root Passwort (oder das eines anderen users mit den gewünschten Rechten) im Klartext in die config. Da die nicht gesetzt sind verbindet er sich nur anonym und bekommt keinen Zugriff.

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe solltest du folgendes verwenden:

```
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '<generiertes_passwort>';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'cookie';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?
```

Damit kann sich jeder MYSQL-Account dort einloggen, ohne das man das Passwort irgendwo speichern muß.

----------

## exp-soft

Ich habs nu auf cookies geändert, aber immer noch der gleiche effekt.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Mach mal folgendes:

- Oeffne als Root eine Konsole

- stelle sicher, dass das Paket dev-db/mysql auf deinem Rechner installiert ist.

- Gib folgendes Kommando genau so ein (ja, da muss 2x password stehen!)

```
mysqladmin --password password DeInNeUeSpAsSwOrT
```

Er sollte dir dann folgende Frage stellen:

```
Enter password:
```

Da du ja bisher keines gesetzt hattest, solltest du einfach Enter drücken können. Wenn nun keine Fehlermeldung erscheint, wurde das root Passwort auf DeInNeUeSpAsSwOrT gesetzt.

Stelle nun sicher, dass du folgende Eintraege in deiner config.inc.php Datei hast:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed
```

Damit wirst du beim aufrufen von PHP nach Namen (root) und Passwort (DeInNeUeSpAsSwOrT) gefragt.

Alternativ kannst du auch folgendes verwenden

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = 'DeInNeUeSpAsSwOrT';          // MySQL password (only needed
```

Womit du kein Passwort eingeben musst. Allerdings kann dann jedermann PHPMyAdmin mit Rootrechten benutzen.

Das sollte es eigentlich tun.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## exp-soft

Hallo... hatte auch nichts genützt.

ich hab nun Gentoo nochmal neu installiert..

diesmal habe ich aber die Stage 3 und die Live CD von Gentoo 2004.3 genommen...

nun scheint alles zu klappen.. hab keine Probleme mehr...

is das ggf noch ein Bug in der 2005.0 ?

----------

